# New member seeking crucial advice



## eastcoastinc (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey everyone I'm Matt from Virginia.

I'm 22 years old and have been training since i was 16. When I got to college, I got into a drug habit which took away from my time in the gym and effected my diet for the worse. In my best, i was 215 pounds and muscular. I wore a size 34 for pants and looked my best.

Now I'm 255 pounds and slipping into the worst shape I've ever been in. I'm sincerely asking for advice. I'm looking to change my life and by summertime shock the people around me by looking as i did in my prime or better. I've never took steroids but at this point I'm looking for anything that will help put off the weight ASAP. I quit my habit and I'm looking to drastically change my life around.

By mid may, I would love to weigh under 215 and am willing to take any safe supplements/steroids to help me achieve my goal. Any advice is sincerely appreciated and it's great to meet everyone.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*eastcoastinc* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 30, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to IM... Diet will be your first obstacle to button up.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome. Spend time in the diet/nutrition forum.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 30, 2012)

brazey said:


> Welcome. Spend time in the diet/nutrition forum.



Diet is the most important!


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Dath (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Rule number #1 there is no magic pill, or quick fix bud. Good for you that your making the right choice and getting away from the crap.
Diet will be the first place to start bro. Best of luck


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## charley (Jan 30, 2012)

welcome...........


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## lisarox (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome. Like everybody else has said... A good clean diet will be your best friend for losing weight. Because you have been out of the gym for so long, you will be able to shock your body and drop fat and gain muscle FAST. Read the diet/nutrition and the training forums. Steroids will not help you at this point. You have so much potential  to change your physic naturally first.


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jan 31, 2012)

Great too have you.. looks like u got some work ahead of you. every1 here is willing to help


----------



## rangermike (Jan 31, 2012)

Eat right....train hard.  Lots of people here that are willing to help.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 31, 2012)

welcome


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 31, 2012)

i too was addict bro quit that shit and hit gym up get addicted to that and welcome


----------



## gilby1987 (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 1, 2012)

welcome to the forums


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmkc (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome east! Im new to the board myself but definitely agree with the others that diet and routine should be the main focus at this point. I think youll be suprised at how quickly your body comp can change if you buckle down on those two areas alone. Best of luck to you in your journey and it would be interesting to see your progress/results along the way if you decided to post up a log down the road.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 8, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Welcome to IM... Diet will be your first obstacle to button up.



Welcome to the board, I second that


----------



## Mrquest (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 11, 2012)

Dial in your diet(pick something do-able, that you don't constantly feel deprived), slam the weights - and get enough sleep - btw:sticking to progressively heavier compound exercises for a while will knock off way more fat then any cardio - and squat!


----------

